#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-14
<bluekuja> heya javamaniac
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-16
<bluekuja> javamaniac, heya
<bluekuja> are you around?
<bluekuja> javamaniac, around?
<bluekuja> javamaniac, can you please test another diff-ext package, please?
<bluekuja> this one seems to work fine
